# The Lech Bill Clinton Shows His TRUE Colors At Franklins Funeral.....



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

*Oh Yeah......Cigar Bill just showed the whole Country his TRUE inner Perv*
*self....*

*Bill Clinton IS the face of Democratic Party NOW !!!*


*




*



*Democrats should be disgusted, but they condone *
*this shit.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

*How about the " Groping " pastor......Geeez Lueeeeez it was open season on Ariana *
*at Franklin's Funeral...*


----------

